# Molitor's gallery



## Scorpendra (Jan 13, 2007)

0.0.1 C. sp. "blue".











0.1.0 P. cancerides











and the departed ones:

0.0.1 M. robustum






0.0.1 A. purpurea (could possibly have been male)







and me:







i'm in front of the T shelf, you can see part of the Cyrio's tank behind my hair.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 13, 2007)

now that i've gotten my new camera, you can expect a whole slew of new pics. especially once i aquire a new T.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 14, 2007)

here's hoping it turns out well:


----------



## Teratris (Jan 14, 2007)

nice photos and spiders


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Natemass (Jan 15, 2007)

nice ts man


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks. the Cyrio hasn't eaten in a while, so i'm expecting a molt from her too soon. in the meantime, another cancerides pic:


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 20, 2007)




----------



## Natemass (Jan 20, 2007)

p cancerides has some nice colors and ur singapore kinda looks female hard to tell though


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 23, 2007)

it should hopefully be easier to sex the cyrio after the next molt. still keeping my fingers crossed for female


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 30, 2007)

just moved the cyrio into a new container. pics aren't so great, though. my new camera is supposedly better than the one i took the picture at the top of the thread with, so i obviously have to read the manual.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 30, 2007)

simple fix, found the macro.












tried to get a ventral shot by turning the enclosure around, and she jumped!  for those curious, the white thing is a crudely drilled airhole.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 31, 2007)

nice shots.. both your P.cancerides and you C.sp. blue look like they are the same size and coloration as mine  how big are they?


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 31, 2007)

the "blue" was less cooperative, but i'd guess she's in the 2.5 range.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 31, 2007)

i just found her stretched out on the piece of wood in her tank, and quickly grabbed the ruler. about 2.25 inches, so my estimate wasn't too far off.


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 31, 2007)

finally got that ventral shot. what do you guys think?


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 31, 2007)

nice well for color and size I have to say your P.cancerides is almost identical to mine. thats awesome! I think my Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" is a little bigger but very close in size. how long have you had your "blue"?


----------



## Scorpendra (Jan 31, 2007)

according to the thread i made when i got home with her, i got the "blue" June 17th last year. so that's a few days short of 8 months. also, i had my cancerides since March 25th, so that's a week over 10 months.


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 2, 2007)

i forgot to post this pic of my "blue". i think it's pretty easy to say that i have a female on my hands


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 2, 2007)

I really like your P. cancerides. Mine just molted but is still in it's blue phase so I'm anxious to get it up to purple size.


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks . it's amazing how growing up next to your pet can prevent you from noticing how it changes. when i first got the cancerides, she was still blue , and i barely even noticed she had changed colors until i went deep into my picturetrail album


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 4, 2007)

although not an invert, here's my lungfish:


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 7, 2007)

P. cancerides come out for some food. gotta get more crix


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 7, 2007)

you need to fatten that P.cancerides up!! lol throw 3 large crix in at once.. it will get em all  I can do that with the cancerides and my blondi.. its like playing catch


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 7, 2007)

i know she will, i just wouldn't want to raise her metabolism too much seeing as how cold it is here.


----------



## TRON (Feb 8, 2007)

That cancerides is really something!!!:clap:


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, i'll say  and she's got an additude to match her colors, she even attacks the water in her dish!


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 21, 2007)

i think she's going to burst!

















and here are the full tanks:


----------



## Doezsha (Feb 22, 2007)

Awsome close ups bro I cant wate until my baby C.sp "blue" gets biger... yee


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks  my Cyrio still has a long way to go herself, and i'm hoping that she molts really soon.


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 26, 2007)

if, through all odds, all goes well with the H. longipes i'm expecting tomorrow, you can except a whole lot more pics  'cause i gotta get all the ones i can before she magically transforms into a hole.


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 27, 2007)

my new H. longipes. i put it into the container i got my M. robustum s'ling in originally.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 27, 2007)

nice, but he likes to burrow


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 27, 2007)

that pic is on the shallow side of the container.


----------



## Natemass (Feb 27, 2007)

o i didnt see that, i like to give all burrowing species at least 5-6 inches of substrate my Lonipes is at the bottom of my 8in tall container thats filled to the top with substrate these guys well any burrowing species dig like crazy


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 28, 2007)

on second thought, i think i will move her into the container my Cyriopagopus was in. i'd have to drill some holes, first.


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 28, 2007)

in the meantime,


----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Scorpendra (Mar 11, 2007)

getting her out of the old tank and into the vial was easy, getting her back out of the vial and into the new tank was fairly difficult.


----------

